# Help Wanted...How to convert MiniDV to VHS for NYU visual submission



## dude_dogg438 (Nov 21, 2005)

Hey guys,

I want to convert my film (which is currently in MiniDV) to VHS as per NYU visual submission requirement. Can I plug my MiniDV camera to the VCR with A/V and make the transfer? If this won't work, what are my other options?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Nov 21, 2005)

That should work, yeah


----------



## paul (Nov 21, 2005)

Plug the AV cable with the Red/White/Yellow into the MiniDV, and then plug it into the input on the VCR.  Press record on the VCR and play on the MiniDV.  Poof.  DV to VHS.


----------



## Evan Kubota (Nov 23, 2005)

Just out of curiosity, they don't accept a DVD? Very strange.


----------



## Hoeks (Nov 24, 2005)

Usually they dont. Many tims, burned DVDs dont work on older systems or the fail rate is high...I guess they just dont want to deal with that


----------



## Mark Denega (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks for reminding me that I needed to put my reel on VHS, I almost put it on DVD. Should be a moderately annoying process.


----------



## Mark Denega (Nov 27, 2005)

For some reason I can't get my DV to VHS. All the cords are connected properly, i'm pushing record on the vcr and play on the dv camera, but the result is just a fuzzy black screen.


----------



## Eric T. Jones (Nov 27, 2005)

Did you connect them to the "OUT" instead of "IN" ports of the VCR?

If not that, you might want to check what channel your VCR is on. Sometimes, it'll have two A/V input ports- one set in the front, one set in the back. As a result, the VCR's channel might not correspond to your connection (as in- you might have it connected to FRONT, but the VCR channel is on BACK or "3", or something else).


----------



## Mark Denega (Nov 28, 2005)

I read over the application and DVD's ARE acceptable. I've been looking at the Tish website, which says VHS only, but the application clearly indicates that they accept DVDs. Makes my life much easier.


----------

